# A World of Tutorials...



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

http://www.instructables.com/id/Brain-in-a-Jar/
You can vote for my brain in the contest banner at the top of the page


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Pretty cool! 5 stars! Excellent job, and great tutorial!


----------

